# New LGD Magazine



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

CAO & Cousins.....published out of Poland.

In English, with photos...in depth articles on breeds. Just getting off the ground, third issue coming out soon. Yes I'm partial to it I advertise in it, but it has far more detailed articles in it than most books. More the rare breed LGDs in it but again just starting up, so down the road as it takes off expect to see write ups on the more common LGD breeds in it as well.

Not cheap but worth it, total different slant on the LGD from the Euro perspective and because a good percentage of our LGD's come from there frankly, I've found going to the source I've gotten far better and more verified facts and help and info from the guys in Turkey and Europe than guys here some of whom are self appointed 'experts' with no farming or ranching background or background with dogs and livestock. 

http://www.cao-cousins.com


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This is great!...Thank you.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh , be still my heart !!! I have been fascinated with CAO's and CO's my whole life . I WILL have one (or more .hee hee) someday . 

Our Kangal pup from Brian will hopefully be here the first weekend of June and we are just so very excited !

Looks like an awesome magazine ,thankyou so much for sharing !:goodjob:


----------

